# Secret Stuffing Society by Guhbone ~BBW (Multiple), ~Feeding, Lesbian Sex, ~MWG)



## guhbone

_~BBW (Multiple), ~Feeding, ~Explicit Sex, ~Lesbian, ~MWG _- College life expands a thin girl's horizons

*Secret Stuffing Society
Parts I - VI
 by Guhbone​*

*Part I*

Zoey heaved a heavy sigh as she stared gloomily at the red glare of her scale's digital output.

149.6

She idly poked her finger into her soft midsection. It was far more yielding than she expected. She sighed again. '18 pounds in a month?' she thought to herself, 'I can hardly believe it. I braced myself for the Freshman 15, but I wasn't expecting this!'

Stepping off the scale, she turned to look at herself in the bathroom mirror. A pretty face with delicate features was framed by straight, shoulder length blond hair stared back at her. Did her cheeks look puffier than usual? Moving her eyes downward, Zoey took in her generous D-cup breasts. Was she overflowing this bra? And look how much the straps cut in under her arms! 

Tracing the contours of her body, she made note of the definite development of lovehandles and the way her panties dug in to her hips. Was her belly really that big? Her panties sloped in a gentle U-shape from hip to hip. Quickly, Zoey turned sideways and examined her profile. Her belly pooched out noticeably. And her ass jiggled. Turning a quarter-turn more and craning her neck, Zoey checked out her ass in the mirror. Was that cellulite?!

Almost frantically, Zoey opened the drawer and pulled out the tape measure. Wrapping it around her hips, she evened out the tape and marked the measurement with her fingers. Then she hesitated. Did she really want to know? Closing her eyes, she brought the tape measure up to her face. Steeling herself against the shock she was sure to come, she began to open her eyes...

"Zoey! Are you done in there? I have to get ready for class too, you know!"

Zoey jumped and dropped the tape measure. "Oh yeah! I'm almost done Aleksandra!"

"Okay! I was getting worried for a bit," Aleksandra called back through the closed bathroom door, "You were really quiet in there. Is everything okay, Zoe?" 

"Everything's fine!" said Zoey as she gathered up her wet towel and discarded PJs. After quickly tying her hair back in a ponytail with a hair elastic, Zoey covered herself up with the towel, opened the door and practically bolted down the hall of the apartment she shared with Aleksandra. She could swear that her ass jiggled every step of the way.

***

Carrying her biology textbook in front of her, Zoey obliquely studied her friend Aleksandra. They had met at the Freshman Orientation a month before school started and hit it off right away. Both were planning to pursue degrees in the sciences, with Zoey taking biology and Aleksandra in chemistry. Both had an avid interest in reading and both enjoyed the same types of movies and TV shows. Zoey, who had an apartment lined up near the university but was looking for a roommate, offered Aleksandra the room. Aleksandra accepted and their friendship blossomed.

Aleksandra had emigrated from the Ukraine with her family when she was 10. For Zoey, who, until university, had lived in the same city all her life, Aleksandra's life was fascinating. They would often go out to eat and just talk for hours on end. Neither had a boyfriend and only Zoey worked part time - at the nearby Burger Baron. Aleksandra would show up after Zoey's shift and they'd eat and chat.

Zoey felt a little stab of jealousy. Taking in Aleksandra's slim, statuesque 5'10" frame, with her raven black hair, narrow waist, petite breasts, and a ass that seemed poured into those jeans, Zoey felt dismayed. Aleksandra ate just as much as Zoey, but didn't seem to have gained a pound! Of course, Aleksandra was six inches taller, but still, it wasn't fair.

"Zoe, why are you brooding?" asked Aleksandra suddenly, breaking Zoey's reverie, "You haven't said a thing all morning?"

"Oh, it's nothing Aleks," lied Zoey.

"Zoey, something's bothering you," soothed Aleksandra, "We'll talk at lunch, okay? After class? We'll meet at the Lab Cafeteria."

"Okay," replied Zoey as they split to go to their separate classes.

***

Zoey ordered the double cheeseburger combo, even though she really should've had the salad. But she was surprisingly hungry and the combo was on special today. She took her tray and sat down next to Aleksandra, who was already a good chunk into her double cheeseburger.

"So, what's been eating you?" quipped Aleksandra between bites, "You've been brooding all morning."

Zoey choked a bit on her burger, a was shocked to see that it was already half done. With deliberateness, she put down her burger and avoided looking at it.

"Aleksandra...I've put on 15 pounds," even to Aleksandra, she couldn't be completely honest. She had to fight back a tear.

"Oh honey," Aleksandra replied as she finished off the last bite of her burger, "It's okay. You look terrific!" 

Aleksandra leaned over and hugged Zoey. "I wish I was a curvaceous as you! I mean, look at your tits! And that ass! That's hot stuff!"

Zoey laughed between sniffles and wiped her eyes. "Yeah, I guess you're right. I'm probably just overreacting."

"Darn straight, I'm right!" said Aleksandra, "You're a looker, Zoey! All the guys stare after you!"

"I mean, everyone gains a little weight in their freshman year, don't they?" ask Zoey, "Right?"

Aleksandra tilted her head and smiled, with a twinkle in her slanted eyes. "I have a secret to tell you," she said and leaned towards Zoey's ear. She whispered, "I've put on 7 pounds myself." 

Aleksandra sat back up and pulled back a bit of her shirt. "See?"

Zoey could see just the slightest pudge poke over the edge of Aleksandra's tight waistband. She couldn't help but laugh. 

"Aleks, that hardly counts!" she said, but even so she felt much better.

That night they ordered in pizza and pigged out and just went about making themselves feel better. They had two extra large pizzas, pop and cinnamon sticks, which they wolfed down while watching a sappy movie. Aleksandra even encouraged her friend to eat beyond what Zoey felt she could handle. Zoey, tentative at first, went ahead with it and managed to eat two more slices with Aleksandra watching with anticipation. She was stuffed to bursting! The whole experience was exhilarating.

And just a little bit erotic.

***

The next morning Zoey woke up to find Aleksandra had gone to the university early and a note in the kitchen, next to a box of a half-dozen doughnuts. The note read "Feel better, okay? -Aleks" 

Zoey idly ate a doughnut while walking back to her bedroom to get ready for the day. Zoey didn't have classes Tuesday but she did have a shift at the Burger Baron that afternoon.

Zoey lazed about that morning, but she was determined not to think about yesterday's events. Instead she distracted herself with some reading and an episode of The Price Is Right. A plate of leftover pizza crumbs from Zoey's lunch was holding the last half of a sprinkled doughnut as Zoey curled up on the couch reading her novel. After absentmindedly eating the last bit, Zoey walked back to the kitchen for another.

The box was empty.

'Did I just eat an entire half-dozen doughnuts by myself?' thought Zoey, alarmed. She walked to the bathroom to deal with some unfinished business. With the tape measure firmly in hand, she wrapped it around her waist. With no hesitation this time, she read the tape measure. 36 3/4". She gasped.

'I was 35" through high school, at most! And now I'm almost two inches bigger!' she thought to herself. Taking stock of herself, Zoey could see that her belly was distended, probably from last night's binge. She swore to herself that she'd never do that again! As if to mock her, her stomach growled loudly. Determined to ignore her hunger and get her weight under control, Zoey steadfastly got ready for work and left the apartment without eating another bite.

Her small victory wasn't as satisfying as she had hoped.


----------



## guhbone

It was four hours into her six hour shift and Zoey was STARVING. She didn't know what it was, but she couldn't help craving a big, fat, juicy burger. And fries. But she was going to diet. She promised herself. Her belly betrayed that trust by gurgling loudly.

"Zoey, that was like the 5th time I've heard your tummy rumble!" exclaimed Zoey's manager Tiffany, "Get some food! Here, go on your break and have this combo meal that Tim overhear botched. It's a ton of food, so I hope it works."

Zoey had no choice but to accept the food-laden tray from Tiffany's plump hands. Despite being little over five feet tall (and probably 200 lbs) and only 3 years older, Tiffany fixed Zoey with a stern, commanding stare. "Eat," she said. Zoey hesitated for only a moment before she caved and went and sat down with the tray.

And what a tray. There was a double-Baron Burger, with cheese AND bacon, a supersized order of fries, large Coke, and a side order of Chicken Baronuggets. It was a lot of food, but Zoey was so hungry that she squashed her guilt into a tiny little ball and started eating. Before long, she was licking the last of the nugget dipping sauce off her fingers with an empty tray in front of her.

Gah, but she felt bloated. The fabric of her uniform was strained against her belly.

"Here, these pies were slightly burnt. Eat them and then come back to work," said Tiffany as she walked by and dropped of two apple pie bars, "Your break is over in less than 5 minutes."

Zoey just stared after her boss, then at the pies, her more agape. She was stuffed! Didn't Tiffany see how much food she just ate? Still, the pies here were delicious, and how much damage could two more pies do after the meal she just ate? Zoey went back to work overfull, yet surprisingly...satisfied. She didn't have much time to ponder that feeling as the supper rush was beginning. The last two hours of her shift flew by.

Zoey was just leaving the employees' change room to see Aleksandra at the front of the line with a mound of food and two drinks on a tray.

"Here, I ordered us some supper!"

"But I just ate..." began Zoey.

"Nonsense! Come and eat! Besides, I'm starving!" Aleksandra didn't even wait for a response before turning around to find a seat. Zoey sighed and dutifully followed.

She managed to eat the entire meal while Aleksandra and her chatted. When they finally got up to leave (after Aleksandra got them some desserts), Zoey felt like Aleksandra should have been rolling her out the door, she was so bloated.

Tomorrow she'll start her diet in earnest, she promised herself.


----------



## guhbone

*Part II*

The rest of the second month of school seemed to progress in the same fashion. Zoey would binge, either encouraged by Aleksandra or by her own accord, and then feel guilty and then promise not to binge again only to go back on her promise and binge, starting the cycle over again. Even her boss seemed to be fattening her up, frequently offering her messed up orders or passing on apple pies and the like. Zoey didn't truly believe Tiffany's feeding was intentional, but it sure seemed that way. Day after day this would go on, Tiffany at work and Aleksandra at home. But always at the end of the day Zoey promised herself tomorrow would be different.

And finally that fateful day came - Zoey couldn't button up her pants. She wailed.

Aleksandra came rushing into her room. "What's the matter?" she huffed.

"I can't fit in my pants!" wailed Zoey.

It was true. No matter how she tugged, she couldn't get the button to line up with the hole. Her panties cut deeply into her larger hips and her bra, which she could barely do up anymore, was positively overflowing with titflesh. her belly stubbornly refused to suck in enough to get her pants on. She had gotten too fat to fit in her pants! Zoey was shattered.

Aleksandra comforted her friend, soothing her hair and hugging her. When Zoey calmed down she took her friend to the washroom and cleaned her up and got her on the scale. Zoey had to face her fears, or she'll never get over them. Zoey fought at first before capitulating and got onto the scale. She was tentatively eager to see the results, and at the same time mildly repulsed that she was eager. It was very confusing. Aleksandra leaned over the scale in anticipation.

171.9

22 lbs since the last time Zoey had been brave enough to step on a scale. 22 pounds. She almost fainted. No wonder her pants didn't fit! She was 40 lbs heavier than when she started school! And it was only the end of October! 

"Zoey, get a hold of yourself!" commanded Aleksandra, "You have to face it!" 

Zoey just wailed and threw her plumping arms around Aleksandra.

"Aleks, I'm fat!" she cried.

"You are NOT fat," reprimanded Aleksandra, "I repeat, you are NOT fat. You are beautiful. I want to hear you say it: 'I am beautiful.' Say it."

Zoey sniffled.

"Say it, Zoey," repeated Aleksandra, "See? I'm getting on the scale now. Look, it reads ...131.2." Aleksandra choked a bit but continued, "When I started school I was 114. That's 17 lbs. I...I'm a victim of the Freshman 15, too."

Zoey felt a little betrayed that her friend had gained so much less than her, but took great solace in the commiserating. If slender Aleksandra was gaining weight, it wasn't just her. Sexy Aleksandra wasn't immune. Zoey felt better.

"Now, say it," said Aleksandra in a soft pleading voice.

"I...I am beautiful," Zoey managed between choking back sobs. Aleksandra wrapped an arm around her friend and brought the other to her cheek.

"We'll talk again tomorrow, okay hon?" said Aleksandra with concern in her eyes as she stroked back Zoey's hair, "I have class all day today and a function to go to tonight. But tomorrow we'll talk, okay?" Aleksandra's hand recoiled in a shock, as if she just realized how intimate the gesture was, but she recovered quickly. Zoey didn't seem to notice. "Tomorrow, okay? We'll go shopping," she managed to get out. Her eyes lingered on Zoey's half-naked body.

Zoey just nodded through tear-streaked eyes. Aleksandra quickly got ready and left.

Feeling bad for herself, Zoey threw on a pair of sweats and a loose t-shirt, popped in an entire season of Grey's Anatomy and ate an entire bag of chips herself. And a bucket of ice cream. And whatever other junk food she could find. She skipped that day's classes, just too distraught to get anything out of them and consoled herself with familiar comforts. Late into the evening she fell asleep on the couch.

***

Zoey woke late in the night to the sound of Aleksandra putting down her book bag and keys. She glanced up over the couch. In the flickering light of the TV, Zoey could see the back of Aleksandra as she made her way unsteadily to her bedroom. Her pants seemed to be undone. She finally made it to her bedroom and shut the door behind her with a soft click.

Groggily, Zoey got herself up, turned off the TV and went to bed. She fell asleep immediately.

***

Zoey did feel better the next day. She and Aleksandra shopped for new clothes, the both of them having outgrown most of their respective wardrobes. They had lunch in the mall and Zoey unabashedly had a large Edo noodle bowl. She had resolved not to feel guilty about her weight gain anymore and accept who she is. Only with a positive self image would she be able to turn her gain around, she figured.

And it wasn't like it was all bad. Her breasts had grown significantly. Zoey had always had big boobs, but even she was impressed with the whoppers she was sporting now. She completely filled her new Double-E bra. They were larger than grapefruits now, almost like honeydews. They rested above a looser waistband and a belly that pooched out significantly when she sat down for lunch. It seemed to rest on her plump thighs.

Zoey was shocked initially when she measured herself that morning. Her hips were 42.5" around, and her waist was 35" - a full six inches bigger than in high school. And her thighs were as big around as her waist used to be! But she recovered herself quickly and steeled her resolve. She wasn't going to let this get to her and she was going to turn it around.

What she did notice was her friend. Aleksandra seemed rather off-kilter, which was starkly different from her usual assured self. Zoey tried to make her feel better.

"Hey, I know you feel bad about gaining a bit of weight, but you are still smoking hot! The weight really went to the right places! I mean, you're a B-cup now!" exclaimed Zoey.

"Thanks Zoey," replied Aleksandra. She still looked distant, though.

"Well, c'mon. I gained 40 lbs! And I feel okay! I mean, I still feel good about myself, you know?" continued Zoey.

"You look really, really good, Zoey," said Aleksandra in full earnestness. She stared deeply into Zoey's eyes. "Really sexy."

***

With her new relaxed attitude and relaxed clothing, Zoey fell into a new groove. She no longer felt guilty about eating a large meal, or snacking at work. She was determined to feel good about her self image and she prevailed. She was growing to like her larger body, with it's plush curves and soft, pliable rolls. She even started flirting with Tim at work. She often caught him staring at her tits - he blushed furiously when she made eye contact. It made her smile.

She made the effort to work out. It only seemed to make her hungrier but it was still a start. It wasn't as satisfying as a good meal, but she was resigned to the idea that it was needed if she ever expected to drop the weight. Even so, she only managed to go five times in three weeks.

In those three weeks since adopting her new outlook, she gained. Despite the exercise, despite relaxed attitude (or perhaps because of it), she still put on nearly 8 lbs, putting her up to 179.5. She rolled with the setback.

Aleksandra, however, became more and more reclusive. She and Zoey stopped going out as often and she sequestered herself in her room more evenings than not. Three or four times a week Zoey caught Aleksandra sneaking back into the apartment late at night, once as late as 4 o'clock in the morning. Zoey would sneak a peek out her door as Aleksandra stumbled to her room. Her hair was disheveled and her clothes were in disarray, and more often than not her pants were undone. 

She piled on the weight, too. In those same short weeks that Zoey gained 8 lbs, Aleksandra gained 25. The once-slim Aleksandra weighed in at 155 lbs. A small sparetire rested above formerly narrow hips and a taut, round belly stuck out from her midsection. It was the belly that was the most striking. It was far larger than Zoey's was when she was that weight - a time that seemed long long ago.

But of more concern to Zoey was her friend's mental state - she was evasive, reclusive and generally taciturn. Her personality was way different than the start of the year. At the end of those three weeks, Zoey decided to confront her friend.

"Aleks, we need to talk," Zoey said suddenly one morning.

Aleksandra looked shocked, and a little scared, "Really? About what?"

Zoey spoke carefully, "Aleks, where do you go at night? Are you doing...drugs?"

"What? No! I'm not doing drugs!" came Aleksandra's adamant reply.

"Well, do you have a boyfriend or something?" asked Zoey.

"No, I don't have a boyfriend," exclaimed Aleksandra.

"What is it then? What are you doing? Four nights a week you're busy and you come back messed up and out of shape late at night? What's going on, Aleks? I'm worried."

"I'm just...It's just...It's nothing, really. I joined a club, that's all. We have meetings..." Aleksandra trailed off.

"Meetings? What kind of club is this?" pressed Zoey.

"Just, a general interest group. Nothing you'd be interested in," she replied, "I have to get to class now."

Aleksandra got up, grabbed her bag and walked out the door.

"We'll talk tonight!" hollered Zoey as Aleksandra walked out the door.


----------



## guhbone

Aleksandra didn't come home after class. Zoey waited up for her. Supper rolled around and still Aleksandra didn't show up. 8, 9, 10, 11pm... the hours ticked by. Finally, Zoey gave up and turned out the lights. With a look of concern she tucked herself into bed and tried to find sleep. It came slowly.

***

Zoey awoke to someone crawling into bed with her. She gasped.

"Don't worry, It's just me," came Aleksandra's quiet voice.

"Aleks..." Zoey began. Was Aleksandra naked?

"Shhhh." Aleksandra slipped under the covers and pressed herself up to Zoey's naked back. Zoey could feel Aleksandra's taut nipples press into her back. One of Aleksandra's hands traced their way down Zoey's side from shoulder to hip. Zoey shivered with pleasure in spite of herself.

"Zoey," said Aleksandra softly, "I...I have something to tell you. It's not going to be easy..."

Zoey was too shocked to say anything.

"Zoe, I have something to admit," continued Aleksandra hesitantly, "I ...I like girls, Zoey."

Zoey's breath caught.

Aleksandra's breath felt heavy on her neck.

"Zoe, I think you're sexy," said Aleksandra. Her hand traced down Zoey's side and over her hips to her belly resting on the bed. Aleksandra caressed it gently, bringing her soft hands up to stroke the underside of Zoey's large breasts. Zoey's nipples puckered involuntarily, and she felt moist between her thighs.

Zoey rolled over to face her friend. The most ardent look of desire and lust tinged with uncertainty shone in Aleksandra's eyes in the muted light from the moon outside. But she seemed almost...well, not drunk. High?

And then they kissed.

Zoey's eyes went wide with shock before melting with the passion of Aleksandra's lips. Full and soft and inviting, Aleksandra's lips expertly caressed Zoey's thin, delicate features. Zoey moaned in spite of herself.

Aleksandra's hand managed to find Zoey's plush hips and gave a gentle squeeze before tracing it's way down to Zoey's sex. Bellies touching, Aleksandra prodded Zoey's soft thighs apart and ever-so-gently spread her lips. Rhythmically, Aleksandra stroked her clit, up and down, faster and faster, rising to a crescendo. Zoey squeezed her eyes tight against the pleasure, her pulse racing and her breath coming in gasps.

Zoey rolled on to her back, her big tits flopping to her sides and her belly wobbling in the air. Her large ass spread out under her hips as she spread her legs. Aleksandra never quit, picked up the pace and suckled at Zoey's large, marvelous breast. Zoey gasped and arched her back.

Faster and faster Aleksandra worked her hand back and forth as Zoey neared her climax. When Aleksandra jammed a finger in her sopping sex Zoey shrieked in pleasure and came like she had never come before.

In her mind, in that part of the mind that remained coherent, Zoey screamed this is wrong. But her body betrayed her. It felt so right.

As she was coming down, panting, Aleksandra slipped out of her bed and then out of the room. Zoey just stared wide-eyed at the ceiling, with her heart racing.

Zoey laid in bed, confused and conflicted, until sleep finally overtook her.

***

The next day was awkward.

Zoey woke up naked and worn under her sheets. 

She was beset by two thoughts: Aleksandra was a lesbian? And she thinks this body of mine is sexy?

Zoey's hands examined her own body. She could feel how soft she had gotten over the past weeks. She caressed her belly and squeezed, and she could feel the flab squish under her fingers. She could feel her thighs touch, despite her legs being shoulder-width apart. She could feel the weight of her breasts pull to each side of her, pressing down on her upper arms. She could even feel the beginning of a double chin rest against her throat. She was unquestionably, unequivocally, undeniably fat.

And Aleks loved it.

With difficulty, she had to admit that she had enjoyed it, too. 'Does that make me a lesbian?' she wondered. 'No,' she affirmed, 'I'm just...curious. That's all.' She thought about Tim and Andy and some of the other guys in her life and definitely felt a twinge of desire. 'I am definitely not gay,' she reaffirmed, 'But what does last night mean?'

Zoey finally crawled out of bed, and put on some clothes. She had some difficulty getting her pants over her ass. It was getting rather big. 'What if it got bigger?' she mused.

Staring into the mirror on her dresser, Zoey imagined herself fatter. She imagined her boobs growing large and pendulous, hanging over a magnificent belly, itself folded over onto her fat, dimpled thighs. She imagined her ass spreading three feet wide and a foot behind her, with a distinct shelf forming below her back. She wondered if Aleks would like that.

That snapped her back to her 180 lb reality. Aleks. What did it mean?

Tossing on a bra and shirt, Zoey left her bedroom.

She found Aleksandra in the kitchen in nothing but a shift, cooking what looked like a breakfast for six. The shift clung to Aleksandra's new curves. Her belly was especially evident. Aleksandra stopped whisking the eggs when she saw Zoey enter the room.

"Aleks, I..." stared Zoey.

"Please, don't say anything," she pleaded, "Please. It was wrong of me to force my desires on you. I should never have done what I did. Please, sit down and eat."

"Okay," said Zoey, after a moment. She sat down at the kitchen table. She was very conscious of her ass spreading out on the hard wooden seat. Aleksandra cooked the eggs and then filled each of their plates with sausage, scrambled eggs, pancakes stacked five high, cheese, and bacon. It all looked delicious. Aleksandra sat down across from Zoey and they began to eat together in silence.

"Aleksandra...Was this why you were so...distant lately?" Zoey asked, breaking the awkward silence.

Aleksandra stared at her food, fork hovering in mid-air. Finally, she said, "Partially." She looked into Zoey's eyes. "Zoey, I've felt my desire for you simmer ever since I met you. But, over the past few weeks, it began to burn. ...Please, forgive me for what I've done. I knew it wasn't right."

"Aleks," Zoey replied as she place her hand on top of Aleksandra's. For an instant she looked in awe at how plump her hand had become. "Aleksandra, it's okay, really," she continued, "I understand and I... I forgive you. You should have talked to me, though."

"I know," said Aleksandra turning away, "I was just so confused. I love you dearly as a friend, and I never wanted to jeopardize that, but I let my ...lust... get the best of me. I am so sorry."

"It's okay," said Zoey. With a smirk on her face, she added, "You were really good, too."

Aleksandra smiled, a genuine smile that Zoey hadn't seen on her in weeks.

"I hope we can still be friends?" she asked timidly.

"Of course we can," replied Zoey, smiling, "Now let's eat! I'm famished!"


----------



## guhbone

***

Of course, it wasn't as simple as that.

The conversation helped smooth over the awkwardness, but still a part of it remained. Zoey couldn't help but feel conscious when Aleksandra looked at her. Nor could she ignore her own feelings whenever she thought of Aleksandra - thinking of that night still brought a blush to her cheeks.

Still, Aleksandra went to her secret meetings. And every time Zoey heard Aleksandra walk by in the middle of the night, she longed for Aleksandra to sneak into the room and into her bed. And every time she felt guilty and confused for wanting it. During the day she ate for comfort and she stopped exercising, so much was on her mind.

Aleks and her would still go out and eat and laugh and share, but it was often punctuated with pregnant pauses, longing looks followed by embarrassed fidgeting on both their parts.

Aleksandra continued to pile on the pounds. Two weeks after that night, Aleksandra clocked in at 167 lbs. Not that Zoey was a slouch during that time, she admitted. She herself was up to 186. She wondered if Aleks would like it.

Finally, she couldn't take it anymore. One night, after she heard Aleksandra once again sneak back to the apartment and past her door, Zoey got up and followed. From beyond Aleksandra's closed door, she could hear Aleks undress and flop into bed. Steeling her nerves and biting her lower lip, she opened the door.

"Aleks...?"

"Zoe...?" came Aleksandra's perplexed reply.

"Aleks, I want this. I want to explore this," said Zoey, in a voice steadier than she felt. Butterflies flew in her stomach.

"Zoe, are you sure?" was the hesitant reply, "I only want this if you do."

Zoey walked towards the bed. She was very conscious of the way her naked body jiggled as she moved. She could feel her breasts sway heavily and her thighs brush as she took slow deliberate steps towards the bed. She crawled on the bed and knelt over Aleksandra's prone body. "I'm sure," she said. And she kissed her.

Aleksandra quickly seized the moment. She flipped Zoey onto her back and pinned her arms to the bed. Slowly, Aleks ran her tongue down her chest, around the contour of her left breast, over her navel and to her pussy. Aleksandra's hand traced their way down her arms, down her sides and over her hips before snaking their way under her thick thighs to grab her plump hips. She could feel Aleksandra's warm breath beat her eager sex as Aleksandra's face hovered over it. And then she plunged her tongue in and the world exploded.

Fireworks went off in Zoey's head and she quivered with pleasure. Torrents of pleasure rocked her mind as Aleksandra's tongue attacked her clit. Zoey could feel the bed shake as Aleks ate her out and realized that Aleks was fingering herself. It was her last coherent thought before her mind exploded with an orgasm. She could hear Aleksandra's own shriek even as the blood rushed in her ears.

As she was coming down she felt Aleksandra crawl up the bed and curl up to her. She could feel her belly press up against her lovehandle and her breasts against her side. She was surprised at how big they had gotten. Aleks must be a C-cup by now.

"I have a confession to make," said Aleksandra suddenly.

"Another one?" Zoey asked.

"Yes," was her reply.

Zoey waited patiently in the dark, eyes sleepily half-closed.

"I am a lesbian...or at least a bi, I'm not sure... but I like girls, I know," Aleksandra blurted out, "But...but I'm also...also...and FA."

"An FA?"

"An FA," Aleksandra pause. "A Fat Admirer."

Zoey's eyes shot wide open. "You...admire fat...?"

"I love it."

"You like...being fat?"

"I like being fat, seeing fat, feeling fat, caressing fat. I love it."

Zoey was stunned. She had never heard of such a thing before. It just never occurred to her that such a craving could exist. 'Did she really like fat people? Did she really like...this?' she wondered as she caressed her own sizable belly. Suddenly a thought struck her.

"Were you trying to make me fat?"

"...no," came Aleksandra's quiet reply, "But I didn't stop you. I didn't encourage you but I didn't discourage you either. But I feel guilty. I enjoyed your weight gain so much."

Zoey was stunned. Was it true?

"You look so sexy," came Aleksandra's breathy reply.

They kissed, and made love a second time.

***

It was much less awkward this time around.

Finals were approaching and things were getting busy, but still the two of them managed to find time for each other and time to "explore their sexuality" as Zoey put it.

Zoey, for the first time since the start of the semester, was emboldened by her weight gain. Slowly, but surely she came to accept the fat that Aleksandra loved so much. Brimming with confidence and a zeal she never knew she possessed, she dug into any food that came her way. She discovered that she loved eating and she loved stuffing herself, just like that first fateful night Aleks and her spent eating pizza. She discovered that Aleksandra enjoyed feeding more than she liked eating, and would often feed and encourage Zoey during their binges. It was incredibly erotic and lead to some memorable and unbelievable sex play.

Aleksandra stopped going to her meetings, too. She told Zoey that they were on hiatus until after Christmas. Zoey didn't care, so caught up was she with the frenzy of food, feeding, fun and sex. 

The weight was piling on rapidly, too, but she didn't care about that either. She crested 190 lbs in less than a week, and by the time finals were done she broke 200 coming to rest at an amazing 208 lbs. She managed to gain 77 lbs in four months. She had again outgrown all her clothes and had to shop for new ones. She only got the bare necessities as she knew it wouldn't be long before she outgrew even them.

Aleksandra grew, too. Though Zoey did not share her passion for feeding, Aleksandra's own passion for eating did not let up. She had put on another 11 lbs since she last weighed in. She was now 178 lbs and bigger than she ever imagined herself be.

By the time they were each ready to head for their respective homes for Christmas, Zoey was madly in love with Aleks. They were holding hands in the parking lot, fuzzy mitten in fuzzy mitten, their breath misting in the frosty air.

"You know, they say the average person gains 10 pounds over the holidays," said Zoey with a smirk.

"Is that what they say?" said Aleksandra with a smirk of her own.

"I'm going to miss you, Aleks!" said Zoey as she enveloped Aleksandra in a big embrace.'

"I'll miss you too, Zoe!" exclaimed Aleksandra. They kissed long and hard.

Things were good, as Zoey made the long drive home.

*END OF PART II*


----------



## guhbone

*Part III*

Things were awkward when Zoey was home, though.

Her parents and family were shocked, to say the least, at Zoey's rapid gain. Her family wasn't exactly skinny, in fact her mom was 180 lbs herself, but it was still a shock. Zoey still ate with a gusto, though. For twenty days straight she ate everything she could, stuffing herself every meal and eating until she went to bed.

She let slip that she was seeing someone, but wouldn't say who. But it wasn't entirely serious, either. Her mother in particular was intrigued but respectful and didn't push it further, even as she wondered how her daughter managed to get so big and still nab a beau.

Zoey weighed herself every day at home. All that rich food started to take it's toll immediately. She noticed that she was gaining at least a pound a day, sometimes two (and sometimes three, on the days of the big holiday meals). She was excited that she was over 210 lbs after just two days at home, and ecstatic that she was over 215 after a week. On the morning of Christmas Eve she was 216 lbs. At the end of Boxing day she was 224 lbs. She had shattered her goal of gaining the average 10 lbs.

She was spilling out of her clothes. Her belly had gotten so large that they propped up her pendulous breasts when she sat. Even so, it defied gravity, jutting out proudly before her. But it wouldn't be long before it folded on to her fat thighs. Her breasts themselves were nearly as large as her head and threatened to burst out of her now-too-small F-cup bras. Her ass seemed to have grown the most, though. It was an impressive 55" around, with a deep crevice and a strong hint of a shelf forming. Fat hips strained against any pants she struggled to wear. Her thighs nearly split the seems. All in all, she was becoming a mountain of a woman. And she loved it.

She kept imagining all the things Aleksandra would do with all that extra fat. She was imagining all the extra rolls she'd explore and all the wobbly fat she could play with. At night she would play with herself in her bed, pretending it was Aleks, and she struggled against the size and the weight of her own belly. And it just turned her on more. She ate with a renewed gusto for the rest of the holidays.

Well before New Years Eve she crested another milestone: 230 lbs. By January 5th, the day she had to leave, she was close to breaking another. The morning she said goodbye to her family she weighed 239 lbs. She had gained a remarkable 31 pounds in 20 days. She couldn't wait to show it all to Aleks.

'Aleks is going to be so excited!'


(continued in post 12 of this thread)


----------



## mollycoddles

Ooo,, this is a good one! Well done, hope to see more.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Excellent! I loved reading this one, please give us more


----------



## Markt

fantastic story. keep up the great work.


----------



## The Shredder

your good you... I like this very much, you've got a gift you. yes, yes, you've got a gift.


----------



## guhbone

Thank you all. I write from the hip. I spent maybe 4 hours start to finish on that section.

I decided to write this new story after reading all the positive feedback on my last couple of stories.


----------



## guhbone

*Part IV*

It was amazing how much your body changes after adding 100 pounds.

246.5

Zoey idly poked her finger into her soft midsection as she craned her neck to see her scale's readout. Her belly was far more yielding than even she anticipated. With a smirk, she hefted it's mass with both hands and let it drop. Her fat bobbed up and down for nearly a minute before coming to a complete stop.

Stepping off the scale, she turned to look at herself in the bathroom mirror. A pretty face with still delicate features was framed by straight, shoulder length blond hair stared back at her, only now it had a double chin. How long has that been evident? Moving her eyes downward, Zoey took in her generous F-cup breasts. Was she overflowing this new bra? And look how much the straps cut in under her arms! Tracing the contours of her body, she made note of the definite development of love handles and the way her panties dug deeply in to her fleshy hips. Was her belly really that big? Her panties sloped in a deep U-shape from hip to hip. 

Slowly, her fat body quivering, Zoey turned sideways and examined her profile. Her belly pooched out quite noticeably. It wouldn't be long before her belly would fold in on to her hips. Her huge ass jiggled and swayed. Turning a quarter-turn more and craning her neck, Zoey checked out her ass in the mirror. Was that an ass shelf?

Zoey opened the drawer and pulled out the tape measure. Wrapping it around her hips, she evened out the tape and marked the measurement with her fingers. 56 1/4". Impressive.

It was two weeks into the winter semester and Zoey had continued her steady gain. Just as she had hoped, Aleksandra rejoiced over Zoey's newly acquired weight and made it very clear in the bedroom how much she loved it. Outside of the bedroom, however, was different. Aleksandra seemed to have fallen back into her brooding mood, and there wasn't much Zoey could do to snap her out of it. Even their feeding sessions weren't as intense as they used to be.

Aleksandra was at odds with her mother. Her mother positively freaked out when she saw her fat, 178 pound daughter arrive at her door for Christmas. It took a while, but eventually Zoey got out the entire degrading, humiliating and hurtful story. A late night crying session followed by a passionate love making session seemed to really help.

Another thing, Aleksandra started going to her mysterious meetings again. And again she would come back late at night disoriented and bloated. Even though Aleksandra lost weight over the break (due to her overbearing mother), she had gained it back and more in the two weeks since coming back. She was now sitting at a very plump 186 pounds.

Zoey felt that Aleksandra's guilt over her mother's wishes was eating her up inside and these meetings weren't helping. She was determined to get to the bottom of it all. Today. She gave herself a confident nod in the mirror as she stepped out of the bathroom.

***

"Get off me!" cried Aleksandra.

Zoey had badgered Aleksandra all afternoon, and still she was as evasive as ever. It finally took pinning Aleksandra to the bed under Zoey's considerable weight. She was straddling Aleksandra's hips, her thighs resting heavily to either side and her belly squashed into Aleksandra's own. Even Zoey's monstrous boobs overwhelmed Aleksandra's C-cups. Aleksandra struggled underneath, sending all their fat wobbling.

"Look at what we're doing to ourselves! We're huge and fat!" she cried.

Aleksandra squirmed undernearth Zoey. Zoey lowered her full weight onto her halpless friend.

"Do you honestly love being this huge? Look at you!" hollered Aleksandra between choking sobs.

Zoey hesitated. Didn't she? '_No,'_ she thought immediately. _'No, I do love it. I love how curvy I am, and how womanly I feel and...did Aleks like it? ...Yes, she likes it, even if she won't admit it.'_

"You like it Aleks - don't lie to yourself," stated Zoey more calmly than she felt. "I know, because of how much you enjoy it when we make love."

"Zoe, you're not even a lesbian! You don't want me!"

That hurt. Stunned, Zoey backed off and backed out of the room. Aleksandra could hear a door shut and lock. She got up and walked to Zoey's bedroom door. Hesitating only a moment, she knocked.

"Zoe? Zoe, I'm sorry! I didn't mean it!" said Aleksandra through the closed door. "I know you love me. Please, open the door so we can talk."

It seemed like an eternity, but Aleksandra heard the lock open. Tentatively, she turned the doorknob and pushed the door open. Zoey was facing away from her sitting on the edge of her bed, sobbing. Without saying a word, she walked up to her friend and sat down beside her, their fat hips touching, and put an arm around her shoulders. They stayed that way for some time.

"I like being fat, Aleks. And I like getting fatter," said Zoey slowly. "You've opened up a whole world of pleasure that I never even knew. Don't beat yourself up over something you feel that I should hate. Because I don't! I love it!"

Aleksandra just nodded.

"And maybe I'm not a lesbian! Maybe I am just confused! But I do know that I love being together and I love...I love making love to you," said Zoey as she lifted her head to look her friend in the eye. "I love you."

"I love you, too!" cried Aleksandra. They hugged furiously, murmuring promises never to fight again.

After finally breaking apart and wiping away the last of the tears, Zoey asked, "Where do you go at nights, anyway?"

Aleksandra looked like a deer caught in the headlights.

"It's...well, I don't think...umm...," she sputtered.

"Tell me," persisted Zoey.

"Ummm...I don't know if I should tell you this, but...it's called the Secret Stuffing Society," replied Aleksandra.

"At first I didn't tell you about it because it was so ...freakish. I mean, who in their right mind loves forced feeding and stuffing and getting fat, right? I didn't think you'd understand," she continued. "And then, when we began our own ...explorations, I didn't want to hurt your feelings. It's like I was cheating on you! I felt so bad! But I couldn't stop going - I can't stop going! I love it all too much."

Zoey nodded with a pained look in her eyes. She understood, she told herself.

"And there are drugs, or a drug. Or rather, an incense," explained Aleksandra, "...or something, I don't know. I do know that it just makes the entire experience so much more intense...and surreal."

"I'm so sorry," said Aleksandra. "Can you forgive me? I won't go to another meeting again."

Far from being hurt, Zoey was intrigued. She forgave her friend on condition that she take her to the next meeting.

Aleksandra smiled devilishly, her reddened puffy eyes crinkling. "You'll love it."


----------



## guhbone

The next night found Aleksandra and Zoey standing outside of a small house a few miles from the university. Zoey was wearing her biggest pair of jeans (size 26) and a loose t-shirt under her coat while Aleksandra opted for a form-fitting skirt and blouse.

"This is Parvinder's house," explained Aleksandra. "She's the head of the society. She's a grad student in the Chemistry department - that's how I met her. She somehow picked out who I was, and invited me to one of these meetings and..."

"I know, you've explained this all to me already," said Zoey with a nervous smirk. "Let's just go inside, okay?"

Aleksandra took a deep breath. "Okay," she let out in a huff. She knocked and then opened the door.

Immediately the heady scent of incense hit them. The shock of it made Zoey dizzy and she leaned against the doorframe. She took an unsteady step inside. Surprisingly, the dizziness passed quickly, replaced by a general sense of...Zoey could only describe it as well-being.

"Are you okay?" said a concerned Aleksandra.

"Aleksandra! You made it! And you brought a friend, I see," said the one of the largest women Zoey had ever seen. She was wearing a dazzling tent-like saris, which only moderately hid the east-indian woman's incredible curves. Below her sizeable double chin sat an ample bosom rivaling or perhaps surpassing Zoey's pendulous F-cups. They sat upon a monumental belly dwarfed only by the size of her ass. The saris clung to the woman's three-foot wide hips enticingly. Zoey pegged her at over 400 pounds.

"Welcome, you two, welcome. I am Parvinder," said Parvinder, her large brown eyes twinkling. "I do not believe I've had the pleasure...?"

"This is Zoey, my...friend," said Aleksandra quickly.

"Ah, Zoey, I've heard so much about you, and you are much more beautiful than even Aleks says." Zoey blushed furiously. "Come, make yourself comfortable. The party has just begun," said Parvinder with a sweep of her arms. Her upper arms jiggled with a frenzy all of their own.

Zoey took the opportunity to scan the room. It was dimly lit, with a soft haze of smoke in the air. A melodic tune played softly in the background. Zoey could see incense candles positioned all over the room. She estimated there were at least a dozen people in the rooms she could see, with more muted chatter coming from elsewhere in the home. To say that food was plentiful would be an understatement: Zoey had never seen so much food in one place. Pizzas, doughnuts, chips, samosas and a dozen other tasty foods filled every nook and cranny. Zoey was amazed.

Parvinder handed them each a drink as they sat down on a comfortable looking loveseat. Zoey took a sip as she sat down and then downed the rest before she knew it.

"Easy there tiger," purred Aleksandra, "you don't want to overdo your first night."

"The incense must be powerful, Aleks," said Zoey with a slight slur. "I can already feel it getting to my head."

Zoey looked around curiously. She gave a start when she saw her manager Tiffany sitting in an armchair - with Tim sitting on a stool next to her! And feeding her! Tiffany winked with a smirk at Zoey and then continued eating the food Tim provided, a look of utter satisfaction washing over her face. Zoey stared, mouth agape.

"So...what do we do?" Zoey finally asked.

"We let the moment take us," said Aleksandra demurely. She placed her glass on the side table and grabbed a large pizza box. Pepperoni, Zoey's favorite. Aleks grabbed a slice and held it to Zoey's mouth. "Eat," she whispered.

Zoey complied with barely a thought. The pizza was the most delicious morsel of food she had ever tasted! Quickly, she ate the entire slice. No sooner was she done than Aleksandra had a second slice ready for her. Amazingly enough, she ate that one faster than the first. The second was followed by a third and the third by a fourth. Before long she had finished off the entire pizza. Her pants dug deeply into her midsection, and yet, she was still famished...

Zoey's head was in a haze. Mysteriously, she found another drink in her hand, but wasted no time in downing that one, too. Time became a bit of a blur. Aleksandra had begun feeding her some delicious dessert puffs and it wasn't long before they were finished either. 

Zoey's clothes began to feel incredibly uncomfortable. Her jeans were digging in to her sides painfully. Her zipper had come undone under the strain of her gut and the stressed button looked ready to pop. Zoey looked down to see massive bulges of titflesh pouring out of her too-small bra. Her thighs threatened to split the seams of her jeans.

"Take them off," Zoey begged of Aleksandra. She complied happily enough, getting off the loveseat and, with little difficulty, removed Zoey's pants. Zoey's belly flowed over her panties onto her lap - a lap that was far larger than she remembered. Her pudgy hands explored her body in wonder. She was huge! How was this possible? 

But the moment of wonder and panic passed quickly as Aleksandra passed her another samosa, the crumbs of a first one she did not remember eating resting on her taut shirt below her double chin. A third, a fourth and a fifth one followed in quick succession. Her belly swelled and crept down her thighs, even as her hips inched closer to the armrests. Zoey began to slouch as she felt her ass enlarge underneath her. Her giant belly wobbled with the effort.

Zoey fell into a bliss-like trance, eating all the food fed to her, even as she swelled larger and larger. People she had never met were feeding her food and drinks. She didn't care. It all felt too good.

Zoey opened her eyes to see Tiffany feeding her from a tray of burgers. At least, she thought it was Tiffany. She was hugely fat herself. Massive doughy rolls and a belly apron that reached midway to her knees draped a body that was more than double the size of the Tiffany she remembered...hazily.

"Eat up, my little piggy," cooed Tiffany as she fed Zoey another burger. It was mouthwateringly delicious. Zoey closed her eyes in rapture.

Time seemed to shift. Zoey's eyelids felt like leaded weights as she half-opened her eyes. Her arms, which felt so heavy she could barely move them, were propped up by the fat on her sides. Her massive breasts flopped to either side of her chest - she didn't remember removing her bra. She could feel her hips press up against the sides of the armrests. Her legs, which she could no longer see, were forced apart by her gigantic belly. She could feel the fabric of the loveseat against the underside of her apron. _'Her apron. What an amusing thought'_ thought Zoey, the idea bubbling up from a half-conscious mind.

With a final blink, Zoey fell into a deep sleep.

***

Zoey woke with the first rays of dawn. Sprawled naked on the loveseat, she groggily wiped the sleep from her eyes as she let loose a mighty yawn.

Naked.

With a start Zoey sat bolt upright, vainly trying to cover her breasts and sex in a panic. Her small belly rested lightly on her thighs. She gave another start.

She wasn't huge anymore! She couldn't believe it. Was it all a dream? She looked at all the mostly eaten platters of food and then at her distended belly. It was taut and slightly larger than she remembered, but normal sized. Well, normal sized for a 245-pound woman. A quick inspection told her than nothing much had changed.

She scanned the room quickly to see if anyone saw her. All she saw was several sleeping forms, many of them naked, including Aleksandra snoring loudly on the couch. In a rush, she gathered her discarded clothes and put them on, struggling a little with her jeans button. She shook Aleksandra awake.

"...gwa..? Is it morning already," mumbled a groggy Aleksandra. Then she realized where she was, and that she was naked, and sat up with her own start. "Oh no, where are my clothes?"

"Right here," whispered Zoey. "Put them on and let's get out of here while everyone is still sleeping."

***

"So, was it real?" asked Zoey as they cruised the freeway home, "or was it all a dream?"

"I don't know, really," replied Aleksandra thoughtfully. "It can't be real, but it feels like it is. But here we are, and neither of us are gargantuan. It must be a hallucination of sorts."

"It felt real," said Zoey. Her tummy rumbled. She was surprised to find that she was starving.

"I feel stretched to the max," said Zoey as she rubbed her belly idly, "but starving. Let's pull in to FcFonald's."

Aleksandra and Zoey spent the morning discussing last night's events. They both agreed that the experience, though unnerving, was exhilarating. Zoey in particular couldn't wait for the next meeting. She had been surprised to see Tiffany and Tim there. She had no idea they were into this sort of thing, but upon reflection she could've guessed. It was just hard to believe.

She also couldn't believe how much weight she put on in a single day. Even after learning Aleksandra was now 189 pounds, a gain of three, she had trouble believing her own numbers. She hopped on the scale after breakfast.

250.7

She cracked the 250 barrier, managing to put on more than four pounds in a single day. It was incredible. There was an extra bounce (and jiggle) in her step that day.


----------



## guhbone

*Part V*

Aleksandra and Zoey went to two more meetings that week, and by the end of it Aleksandra had plumped up to 197.8 lbs and Zoey weighed in at a hefty 257.2 lbs. Zoey found that her appetite and capacity had increased dramatically since attending the meetings, and she piled in food like never before. She understood now how Aleksandra was able to put on so much weight in so short a time last semester.

The next few weeks went much like the last, with Aleksandra and Zoey attending meetings three or four times a week. She began to get to know many of the other regular members quite well.

Tiffany, who was in her third year of a Computer Science degree, had been a long time participant. It was there that she met Tim. She laughingly admitted that before she met Tim and discovered her love of stuffing and his love of feeding, she was a svelte 144 lbs. Now she was a 287 pound dynamo! She confided to Zoey that she was a little jealous of Zoey's ability to gain, and a little more than intrigued. She loved exploring the power she felt stuffing Zoey when she was at her most helpless.

Tim, thin as a rail, just loved to feed. He loved to stuff his girlfriend silly at every meeting. He was one of many guys who attended regularly, but one of the few who rarely ate. He loved to watch and help others. Zoey thought it matched his personality at work, but was a little curious at how he'd look stuffed and fat himself.

Parvinder, the hostess, or the 'Hostess with the Mostess' as she liked to say, was quite an engaging woman. She was in her third year as a doctoral graduate student of chemistry at the university, and had been running the society since her undergrad. She had met many fine young men and women who shared her love of gaining. She claimed to have a knack for picking them out - it was how she found Aleksandra after all. It was hard to believe, but she said she was only 98 lbs when she started university and battled anorexia. She was veritable stick compared to the rest of her family. It was after her first year and first of many unintentional 'Freshmen 15s' that unlocked her latent desires and allowed to conquer her affliction. She started the society in her second year and, after years of running the show, she weighed an impressive 421 lbs.

The incense was a family secret, handed down the generations in her East Indian family. She claimed that she didn't quite know all what went into it, nor exactly how it worked, but she was studying it in her spare time at the lab. She hoped one day to use it's secrets to help others fight the dangers of dangerously low body weights.

Zoey definitely didn't have that problem.

As the weeks wore on and February's Reading Break grew nearer, Zoey grew larger. And larger.

By the end of January, Zoey was 267 lbs. She was positively bursting out of her clothes. She was gaining at a rate that seemed surreal. However, she only bought one new outfit - a loose one. Room to grow, she figured.

And grow she did. A week before the break she was 281 lbs. By the time the last Friday before Reading week hit, she was 292 lbs.

Her size XXL jeans barely contained her huge fat ass. When she sat down, her new belly flowed over her strained waistband to flow over her plump lap. Standing, her belly had given in to the demands of gravity. It would fold over any of her pants or underwear to come to rest against thunderous thighs. A thick sparetire encircled her waist and jiggled furiously whenever she walked. An ass that looked liked two beachball halves followed her wherever she went. Giant H-cup breasts rested on top of it all, balancing her pear-shaped lower body into a wonderful hourglass shape.

She just smiled and played with her fat in wonderment. She was relishing every pound gained and looked forward to the next.

Aleksandra gained at her own furious pace. Before January was out she breached the 200 pound barrier. She finished the month at 210 lbs. The end of the first full week of February found her at 228 lbs, a shocking 18 pound gain. By Friday, she had put on another four pounds to rest at 232 lbs. A considerable amount of the weight went to her belly and hips. Despite being a full 60 pounds lighter than Zoey, she was wider and had the bigger gut. It's soft flabby mass folded over onto her thunderous thighs and wobbled whenever she moved. Zoey would tease her about her 'small' boobs, even though they were full fledged D-cups. They were just dwarfed by Zoey's own. Aleksandra would often shoot back about Zoey's 'tiny' ass and 'toothpick' legs. Only compared to Aleksandra could Zoey's lower half be considered small.

Sex had grown more interesting, as well. Zoey could no longer see when Aleksandra went down on her - her belly blocked her view. Her thighs had grown so large that Aleksandra could no longer encircle an arm around them, and even after pushing Zoey's legs as far apart as she could, she still had trouble reaching her sex. That kind of challenge drove Aleksandra wild, a frenzy she transferred to their lovemaking sessions.

Aleksandra had managed to get a supply of the incense from Parvinder before the break. Zoey practically quivered with anticipation.

Zoey started the semester at 239 lbs. 6 weeks, 15 meetings and 53 pounds later found her waiting at the cusp of an entire week off - an entire week of doing nothing but eating, feeding, incense, sex, and fun.

Reading Week promised to be a frenzy of food and fun. Zoey could hardly wait. She was going to break 300 for sure.

(Continued in post 22, located on page 2 of this thread)


----------



## The Shredder

I gotta say, This story is coming along wonderfully. Good writings such as this are a privilage to read. Keep 'em comin.


----------



## hwkeye13

Well put Shredder. This is the best WG story I've read in a while. I can't wait for more!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Yes, this is marvelous!

I hope there's more.


Dennis


----------



## plowman8

there needs to be more to this story


----------



## the_strength_within

Every time this thread is brought back to the top, I think there's a new installment, only to be horribly dissapointed to find it's just someone else wondering when the next installment is =^ (


----------



## Coop

Please continue this story!


----------



## guhbone

I know this next section is long overdue, and what I do have is not worth the wait, but here it is anyway...


----------



## guhbone

*Part VI*

It turned out to be Zoey's most surreal experience of her life. A full nine days of nothing but food, sex, drugs and rock and roll. Mostly rolls.

Aleksandra and Zoey spent most of Friday night shopping and buying as much food as they could push in a pair of grocery carts. Fortunately, Aleksandra had plenty of room on the credit card her parents gave her for the bill.

After lugging up the last of the groceries, Zoey found Aleksandra already cooking the first of the frozen pizzas. Zoey set up one of the incense sticks and lit it, it's heady scent filling up the room. Within minutes, they both felt ravenous. So they ate.

And they ate. And ate.

It was nearly unbelievable how much they were able to put away. A half-dozen pizzas quickly disappeared into their hungry mouths. Bags of chips were ripped open and were gone just about as fast. Gallons of ice cream seem to just melt away. Zoey looked down to see her gut straining against far-too-small pants. Between bites of her stacked ham sandwich, she popped the button and struggled out of her jeans. It wasn't long before both girls were completely naked.

Things got hazy after that...

For nine straight days, Zoey and Aleksandra rapturously gorged themselves on mountains of food in a drug-induced stupor. Nine days that neither remember clearly...

***

Zoey's hand slammed down on her bleeping alarm clock.

Groggily, and with some difficulty, she sat herself up. Her belly ached.

"What did we do to ourselves?" thought Zoey to herself through a muddled mind. She swung her plump legs over the edge of her bed, stood up, slipped on a robe and shuffled to the bathroom. She did a double-take as she caught a glimpse of herself in the mirror. She was a lot larger than she remembered.

Her apron completely covered her sex, flopped down as it was on to thighs much thicker than before. Zoey hefted it's weight tentatively - it was much heavier than she expected. Quickly she hopped on the scale.

340.3

Three hundred and forty pounds?! How could she have possibly gained so much weight? She did the math in her head. That's over five pounds a day! It unbelievable, even if it was a bit alarming.

Zoey poked her finger into her soft midsection as she craned her neck to see her body with her own eyes. Stepping off the scale, she turned to look at herself in the bathroom mirror. A pretty face with still delicate features was framed by straight, shoulder length blond hair stared back at her, only now her double chin had overtaken her original chin in size. Moving her eyes downward, Zoey took in her pendulous breasts. What size was she now? They seemed much larger than her F-cups of yesterweek. Scanning the contours of her body with her eyes, she made note of the thick sparetire encircling her waist. Was her belly really that big? Her panties were mostly hidden by her apron's mass. Slowly, her fat body quivering, Zoey turned sideways and examined her profile. Her belly drooped and folded over onto her noticeably thicker legs. A crevice was forming across her navel, with a second fold just beginning to form over it. Her huge ass was still jiggling from her earlier movement. Turning a quarter-turn more and craning her neck, Zoey checked out her ass in the mirror. That is a definite ass shelf.

48 pounds in just over a week. Zoey shook her head just thinking about it. She didn't just break 300 - she shattered it.

***

It was no surprise that none of Zoey's clothes fit. Her sweatpants, the only pants that she managed to get over her thighs, were stretched to their limit. Her largest shirt barely managed to cover her belly. She didn't even bother with a bra.

Dressing wasn't the only challenge Zoey faced. Everything seemed a little more difficult - even walking was harder. Zoey wasn't completely sure if it was the added weight, or the lingering aftereffects of the past week.

Her appetite and capacity seemed to have skyrocketed. A giant bowl of Frosted Flakes barely took the edge off of the gnawing hunger clawing at her belly. It took two more full bowls before she even felt mildly sated. Not full, mind, but enough to kill the hunger pangs.

Aleksandra didn't avoid gaining weight - far from it, in fact. Aleksandra now weighed in at 285.7 pounds - a whopping 53.7 pound gain. She couldn't believe it either. She had to borrow Zoey's old clothes, which were a little loose in the hips but strained against her monumental belly. Despite weighing 55 pounds less than Zoey, her belly was much larger. The girls had fun proving that fact with a belly contest.

Each girl hefted her belly and flopped it onto the counter, their fat flowing over the counter top. Aleksandra pointed out with a smirk that her belly spread out at least an inch farther in all directions.

Zoey got wet just thinking about how large Aleksandra had gotten. With fervor, Zoey spun and kissed Aleksandra hard, their bellies sliding off the counter and slapping their thighs loudly. They made love right there on the kitchen floor.

Class was a drag, and Zoey was a little more than self-conscious. Her belly never seemed to be quiet - it rumbled almost continuously. Her hunger prevented her from concentrating, anyways. She was glad when her schoolday was over and work started.

Zoey had to get a new uniform at work, even if it wasn't much like work anymore. Zoey felt like she spent more time eating than anything else. Tiffany seemed to taken by Zoey's rapid weight gain. She made sure Zoey had a constant supply of food, and just fed off the energy of Zoey's gorging. Zoey didn't mind. It was the first time all day where she actually felt full.

Zoey finished the day at 342.6 - no where near the gain she experienced during the week off, but still impressive. She fell asleep in Aleksandra's arms pondering her newfound love of weightgain, and wondering where it will lead her next.

***

It was two weeks later that Zoey had her first incense flashback.

She and Aleksandra had gone to two more Secret Stuffing Society meetings and gorged themselves silly in the meantime as her weight crept up to 365 pounds. Aleksandra broke 300 handily to rest at an even 318. But that wasn't what concerned her. Zoey was terrified.

It happened in her biology class. She was sitting at her desk, fidgeting in her confining desk listening to the prof drone on about mitochondria when she was overcome with a burning sensation all over her body. Alarmed, she saw her body expanding right before her eyes. Her belly ballooned out of her clothes and inched ever closer to the floor even as her thighs shredded her pants. Her bra snapped under the strain of her growing breasts and tore her shirt to pieces. She was getting fatter by the second and she began to panic. She had to be over 700 pounds and no one was even noticing. She stood up and was about to freak out.

"Can I help you, miss?" The prof's nasally voice cut through her delusion. 

Zoey, shaken and more than a little surprised to see that she was her "normal" three-hundred-and-sixty-pound self, sat back down at her desk. 

"No, Dr. Peterson," she replied timidly.

It wasn't going to be the last. Zoey started having them at work, in labs, and at home - even at night. In each one she would see herself swell up fatter and fatter, her clothes tearing apart under the pressure. Her ass would fan out obscenely while her belly would crest her knees. It was unbelievable how fat she would get. She learned to just ride out the drug trip and keep it to herself. She didn't think anyone noticed. She hoped no one did.

Her appetite seemed to have jumped to a new level, as well. Zoey was ravenous most of the day, and could just shovel in the food, a frenzy that Aleksandra was more than happy to feed.

The combination of feeding, Stuffing Society meetings, and ravenous appetite took it's toll on Zoey. She gained at a ridiculous rate. One week after her first trip, she cracked 400 pounds - a gain of nearly 6 pounds a day. Two weeks after that, she was 475. By the end of March, she was on the cusp of breaking 500.

At 498.2 pounds, she was exactly 150 pounds heavier than Aleksandra's 348.2. 

Aleksandra had waddled to the kitchen to fetch her some more food, which Zoey was ashamed to admit she wanted despite the 2 extra large pizzas she had just polished off. Even with her leaning back in the loveseat, with her fat legs stretched out before her, Zoey's belly still managed to stretch more than halfway to her knees, it's great quivering mass bulging out in front of her. Her giant soccer ball-sized breasts were spread out atop Zoey's "second belly", as Aleksandra affectionately called the upper section of Zoey's belly.

Zoey absently grabbed either side of her belly, watching as her fingers sunk several inches into her fat, and shook it side to side. Waves of fat rocked from one side of her massive gut to the other, slapping her arms. She then reached as best she could to her apron and pulled it up towards her face. Her belly formed into a large doughy ball between her massive breasts. Dropping it down and watching it quiver, she whispered to herself, "Wow."

Zoey just couldn't go on like this...

(continued in post 25 of this thread)


----------



## Sparrow

Go on. You've captured my interest.


----------



## oburst67

This is Great!!!! It was indeed "worth the wait!"


----------



## guhbone

*Part VII*

Zoey figures is has to be the machine.

It must be.

Two weeks into April (and one week into finals), Zoey finds herself standing in her bathroom contemplating her weight - a recurring theme in her life of late, she realizes.

Zoey pressed her fat fingers into her massive midsection, forcing her belly to flatten slightly, as she craned her neck to see her new, heavy-duty scale's readout. Her belly was far more difficult to suppress than even she anticipated.

543.7

Stepping heavily off the scale, she hobbled around to look at herself in the bathroom mirror. A pretty face with fat swollen features framed by straight, shoulder length blond hair stared back at her, cupped by a massive double-chin. Moving her eyes downward, Zoey took in her generous K-cup breasts - she guessed, anyway. Braless, they flopped over her sizable upper-belly. Tracing the contours of her body, she made note of how far out her arms were pushed out by her flabby sides and the way her panties were completely buried under her fleshy hips and drooping apron. Was her belly really that gigantic? Her apron hung to her knees - at least, where she knew her knees were, buried as they were under a thick roll of thigh-fat. Slowly, her fat body quivering, Zoey turned sideways and examined her profile, her right hip brushing the counter. Her upper belly folded over onto her lower belly, near where her navel would sit. Her huge ass jiggled and swayed. Turning a quarter-turn more and craning her neck, Zoey checked out her ass in the mirror. Her ass shelf was huge!

Zoey opened the drawer and pulled out the tape measure. Struggling a bit as she wrapped it around her hips, she evened out the tape and marked the measurement with her fingers. 106". Unbelievable.

Zoey continued her impressive weightgain of roughly 2 to 3 pounds a day despite her massive size - a feat that she could attribute only to the feeding machine. Two weeks ago, at a Secret Stuffing Society meeting, Tiffany shoved a tube down her throat, shoving Tim out of the way to do it, flipped the switch on a grinder, and watched as Zoey downed gallons of mulched food. Zoey had never eaten so much in one sitting in her life , even during Reading Week.

And that was only the first time. In the three meetings since then, Tiffany did the same thing. Zoey's stomach became horrendously distended, and now, no matter how much she ate normally, she just couldn't get full. Cramming for finals took on a double meaning.

The most disturbing part was...Zoey was beginning to like it.

Zoey was getting so huge that it was becoming hard to just get around and do everyday tasks. She has to sway her bulk to gain enough momentum to get out of bed or out of chairs, she had a special pullbar installed near the toilet so she could get up, and she barely fit in her car or desk or shower. It was getting hard just to walk. Being 7 pounds shy of 550 changes the way you live - it was difficult to imagine that she was a paltry 149 pounds just 7 months ago. And that she was upset about it.

Tim definitely was liking it. He started spending more and more time with her at the meetings, and at work, and even at school. He began spending a lot of time at the feedfests stuffing Zoey silly. Zoey suspected that Tim had a crush on her.

"Tim? Tiffany's boyfriend?" asked Aleksandra, after Zoey brought him up later that morning. Aleksandra, who had gained 17 pounds herself over the past two weeks, was cooking some pancakes for the two of them. She shifted her 365 pound frame to look at Zoey. "Yeah, he definitely has a thing for you. You should invite him over Friday night...we can have some 'fun'," she finished with a wink.

"You're not...offended by it or anything?" asked Zoey with some incredulity.

"Zoe, you and I have our thing, but I know deep down that you aren't a true lesbian. We have our fun - and I hope to keep having our fun for a while yet - but I know that we aren't meant to be in the long run," replied Aleksandra in a shocking matter-of-fact tone.

Zoey was a little taken aback, but strangely, she felt the same way. She had gotten close to Aleks - very close in some ways - but she never made that deep connection with her that a true relationship should have. Zoey surprised herself in how readily she accepted the situation.

"You'll find someone Aleks, one day," said Zoey, squeezing Aleksandra's hand.

"..I know," replied Aleksandra, choking back a tear. "Say, why don't we invite both Tim and Tiff on Friday? I swear, she has it out for you now that you've caught Tim's attentions. That feeding machine she whipped out last Monday was something else! I think the four of us need to reconnect."

"Good idea," answered Zoey, "I'll invite Tim and Tiffany at work today."

"You still work? Do they even have a uniform that fits you anymore?" sputtered Aleksandra.

"Ha ha! It doesn't really matter anymore! I just sit in the back and eat my whole shift," replied Zoey with a laugh, "Even though there is this animosity between us, I think Tiff is as much a feeder as Tim is. She loves it!"

"Ha ha! That's too awesome," replied Aleksandra as she plopped down two giant stacks of pancakes on the table.

***


----------



## guhbone

Five days and 16 pounds later found Zoey squeezing through her apartment door. Today was Friday and she was ecstatic - she just finished her last final. Four months of summer lounging stretched out before her. She had a slack job to pay the bills, and no responsibilities beyond feeding her insatiable appetite. She felt so free.

Tonight was also the night Tiffany and Tim were coming over. Aleksandra, fatter than ever, was already preparing the food in the kitchen. A bundle of incense was ready to be lit on the coffee table. Zoey waddled up to Aleksandra and smacked her on the ass and kissed her on the shoulder. Their relationship had changed, morphing into a strange detached intimacy, but the desire remained and they both reveled in it.

Tiffany and Tim came in a short while later. Tiffany was a little frosty and wary, but she warmed up a bit. Tim seemed at a loss for words, and no wonder for a guy with a lust for fat chicks surrounded by three hefty beauties. Aleksandra shuffled the group off to the living room. Zoey's heavy duty scale sat in the middle of the floor.

"Time for a pre-party weigh-in?" guessed Tiffany.

"You bet," replied Aleksandra, "Tim, you go first. We'll get your skinny ass out of the way first."

"O-o-okay," Tim replied. He meekly got on the scale. The digital readout scrolled up to 137.4 pounds. Zoey was kind of surprised he was that light - Tim was just over six feet tall. 'He really is a bean pole,' she thought, 'My fat would completely envelope him.'

"Alright Sticklegs, get off and let Tiffany on," commanded Aleksandra with a smirk as she jotted down the numbers.

Tim hopped off the scale quickly as Tiffany shuffled uncertainly towards the scale. She looked a little scared.

"C'mon Tiff, hurry up and get on the scale. We have lots of eating to do tonight," said Aleksandra.

"Um mm...It's just that I haven't weighed myself in a long time," she replied nervously.

"Ha ha, well, it's not like you're even closest to the fattest Tiff," answered Aleksandra with a guffaw, "Even compared to me, you're skinny! Get on the scale."

Tiffany put one uncertain foot on the scale, followed by the other. The numbers began scrolling up.

"257.9," read out Aleksandra as she jotted down some more numbers, "Not bad. What are you, 5'2"?"

"5'1"," replied a shocked Tiffany, "I had no idea I was that heavy."

"We can do better than that," muttered Aleksandra just loud enough for Zoey to hear.

"What's that?" asked Tiffany.

"I said, 'That's not so fat'," replied Aleksandra quickly, "Zoey, it's your turn."

Zoey waddled towards the scale, her thunderous thighs pushing against her drooping apron. She lifted herself onto the scale and craned her neck over her massive breasts and belly to view the readout. Both Tim and Tiffany crowded around the scale. The red numbers flashed and came to a rest at 559.8. Tim mouthed a silent 'Wow.'

"Impressive! My turn," said Aleksandra, "Zoey, do you mind recording my weight?" She held out her clipboard as Zoey shuffled off the scale. Zoey saw their names and their recent weigh-in numbers in a column next to them. Today's date headed the column. She noticed several more empty columns to the right of the current one...

"Zoey, are you ready?" asked Aleksandra, snapping Zoey to attention. She just noticed how much larger Aleksandra seemed than even a week ago. Aleksandra's belly wobbled magnificently as she stepped up onto the scale. Even Zoey was shocked at the readout.

392.5

On Monday she was barely over 365. Somehow Aleksandra managed to gain 25 pounds in 5 days. Aleksandra gave her a wink and a smile. Zoey quickly scribbled down the number. Aleksandra gingerly stepped off the scale and lit the incense.

Then the feast began.

The three girls ate with wanton abandon, even Tiffany after a little encouragement. Pizzas, pasta, salads and burgers all washed down with pop and iced tea disappeared down into the girls. Tim nibbled a bit, but mostly busied himself feeding the girls in turn and fetching more food as required. Zoey could tell that he was in rapture, even through the increasing haziness of the incense drugs.

A she was sitting on the sofa next to a half-dressed Tiffany, Zoey felt that familiar wave wash over her. Right before her drug-addled eyes, she saw herself expand into impossible proportions. She giggled to herself as she realized that just a few months ago she thought her being 550 pounds was impossible. Slowly, she spread her gargantuan legs farther and farther apart as her belly swelled and crept closer to the floor. Her left side pressed up against Tiffany's swelling flab as their respective bellies fought for space. Tiffany looked like she was cresting 550 pounds herself.

At some point in the evening, Aleksandra got up (Zoey had no idea how, under that mountain of flab - Aleks had to be at least 800 pounds) and waddled off towards her bedroom. A short time later Aleksandra was wheeling a cart with a contraption on it back down the hall. It took a moment, but Zoey recognized it as a copy of Tiffany's feeding machine...only bigger. Aleksandra wheeled the cart next to Tiffany.

"Tiffany," Aleksandra drawled. Tiffany lazily looked up at Aleksandra standing beside her. "I know you were pissed off at Zoey for wooing your man, so you stuffed Zoey silly using that machine of yours. But really, you should have been stuffing yourself. Tim likes the fatties, heh heh."

Comprehension was slowly dawning on Tiffany's face.

"My little machine is even bigger than yours, and works pretty damn good," said Aleksandra proudly, "I used it on myself all week. I gained 5.5 a day."

Tiffany looked a little scared.

"You probably won't even remember this, you're so stoned," said Aleksandra as prepped the tube.

"But...but I don't want to be fat! Not really," babbled Tiffany, "I just want to feel fat. I like making others fat...that's all!"

"Oh come off it now! You like being fat just like the rest of us!" shot back Aleksandra, "You're jealous. Now open up!" Aleksandra shoved the tube into the mouth of a surprised Tiffany and turned on the machine. The high-calorie food paste filled her cheeks quickly even as she swallowed as fast as she could. With the combined effects of the drug and the feeding machine, Tiffany seemed to explode in size.

Her belly apron crept closer to the ground and her arms were pushed outwards and upwards by growing rolls. Her belly, already overflowing her lap, began to curl over her plump knees, hiding them from view. Her tits swelled to the size of beachballs. Soon, her lower belly touched the ground and began to fill the space between her plump ankles. The fat from her gigantic ass pushed her farther up, forcing her swelling rolls to prop out her bloated arms almost horizontally. She dwarfed Zoey in size and threatened to force her off the sofa. With the help of Tim and a lot of rocking, Zoey got off the sofa and plopped down heavily in the loveseat, Tim falling on top of her. Tiffany's gigantic ass slowly filled up the space that Zoey had just vacated.

She had to be 1500 pounds and growing.

It got very hazy after that.

Tim began kissing Zoey with a ravage fury, and Zoey was surprised to find that Her plump hands found Tim's cock straining against his boxers. She was shocked by how big he felt - he must have had a 10" dick. She freed the monster and wrapped her hands around it. He was huge.

Zoey then found herself standing at the foot of her bed, with Tim naked in front of her. She was naked, too.

She wasted no time as she pushed Tim on to his back, and crawled on top of him, his scrawny body enveloped in her fat. She felt the insides of her plush thighs caress his slim hips as she worked herself into a position to take in his hard cock. Her big belly rested on his slim stomach and flowed around it, touching the bed on either side of him. Fat boobs filled the space between their chests.

Getting his hands free from under her belly, Tim helped Zoey move her apron out of the way so that he could slide inside of her moist sex. With one plump hand she reached under her belly and grabbed his shaft and guided him in - he slipped in easily despite his size. Zoey gasped as she worked herself down onto his pole, her fat ass pressing into his hips. He filled her completely. Tim's hands found her massive love handles and began caressing the thick rolls.

Slowly they built up a rhythm, her fat belly gliding along Tim's lean body and her ass slapping against this thighs. Faster and faster she began to ride his shaft as his thrusts became more frantic. Tim hips lifted off the bed to push hard into her plump body.

"More, Tim, more!" she cried.

It felt like her belly spread farther over Tim's torso, her hips forcing his arms wider as the fat on her ass swelled. Zoey grew fatter and fatter perched on top of Tim, that same wave of the drug flowing through them both. She was still bucking like a madwoman, giant boobs flopping, when Tim came furiously inside of her. She came with her own quivering shudder.

And then sleep took them both.

***


----------



## guhbone

Zoey rose groggily from her bed, pushing Tim's arm off of her torso. She felt weird.

She had sex with Tim last night.

And it was glorious.

She was so confused.

Zoey got up and put on her XXXL robe. She tossed an older one of hers onto the bed next to the waking Tim. He wiped slept from his eyes and looked up at Zoey.

"Did we...?" he asked.

"Yes," Zoey replied to the unfinished question.

Tim looked shocked. "Tiffany is going to kill me," he said simply.

'Will she?' thought Zoey to herself, 'Will she even remember? I think she was expecting this to happen...she seemed almost to encourage it. She knew that Tim had a thing for fat girls, and a thing for me, and she purposely wanted to make me fatter. She did make me fatter with that feeding machine. What did it all mean? Poor Tim.'

It was then that Aleksandra popped her head into the room. "Time for the morning weigh-in!" she said with a cheerful grin. She glanced at Tim and then at Zoey. She gave a knowing wink. Zoey and Tim could do nothing but follow Aleksandra out the door and down the hall.

Tiffany was already waiting next to the scale. Her hair was disheveled and she was wrapped in one of Aleksandra's robes.

Aleksandra got on to the scale first.

"395.6 pounds! Write that down, Zoey," said Aleksandra, "Wow, I'm almost 400 pounds..."

Tim got on to the scale next. The readout registered 138.1. "I didn't eat much last night," he said quietly.

Next, Zoey climbed on to the scale. She was both fearful and excited to see what damage she had done last night.

"Congratulations, Zoey. You are now 565 pounds," said Aleksandra, "Five pounds in a night? That's impressive. Your turn, Tiffany."

Tiffany walked to the foot of the scale, and just sort of stared off into space. She stood there for over a minute.

"I'm not a lesbian, you know," said Tiffany out of the blue. She was looking directly at Aleksandra.

Zoey's mouth dropped open, mirrored by Tim's. Aleksandra didn't seem fazed at all.

"I know, honey," she replied soothingly, "Just step on the scale, okay?"

"...Okay..." said Tiffany. She stepped onto the scale.

The digital readout scrolled to 271.1

"Very impressive! You retained a 13.2 pound gain from last night," said Aleksandra excitedly. She was grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## guhbone

*EPILOGUE*

Maybe Aleksandra orchestrated the entire school year, from bumping into Zoey at orientation to that fateful weekend. Or maybe it was just all coincidence. But somehow it all worked out in the end.

All four of them became an item, of sorts. Zoey, Aleksandra and Tiffany would float freely between each other, while Tim would have his turn with Tiffany and Zoey, and even on rare occasion Aleksandra.

Their summer was spent lounging and relaxing, with frequent bouts of sex and even more frequent meals. Aleksandra catalogued their gains throughout the summer months.

Zoey's gain slowed and eventually plateau'd. It seemed as though she just couldn't consume enough to gain significant amounts of weight. By the end of May she hit 588 pounds. On July 20th, she finally hit 600, and by the time September rolled around, a full year since she started gaining weight, she was 614 pounds and had been hovering around there for some time. She was 131 pounds when she met Aleksandra. She was 483 pounds heavier this year, thanks in large part to her. And to the Secret Stuffing Society - they and their incense probably helped a lot.

Aleksandra, brimming with newfound confidence, threw herself into weightgain. Her belly swelled at a remarkable rate, given it's already considerable size. With a steady gain of a pound and a half a day, Aleksandra shot past 400 pounds in short order, and by early July past 500 pounds. By September, she was pushing 550 pounds, and had no intention of slowing. The 430 pounds she gained in the past year is even more remarkable if one remembered the slim 114 pound bombshell she used to be. She's still a bombshell, just supersized.

Tim managed to put on some meat, but gaining wasn't his thing. Feeding was. He was more than happy to fill that role, however, and the benefits were amazing. He fleshed out to 154 pounds, but still looked stick thin next to the girls.

Shockingly, Tiffany gained the most weight over the summer. She kept insisting that she didn't want to get fat, that she liked feeding just like Tim. That may be true, but Aleksandra broke down her defenses with ease, and the results were incredible.

She went into that weekend at 257.9 pounds. When she came out at the end of summer, she was double that. It was like Tiffany's body was just dying to gain weight. Aleksandra had her on the feeding machine daily. Her ass got huge. Her thighs became like tree trunks. Her hips were even wider than Zoey's mammoth expanse. A pear hardly did her shape justice. Her upper arms became large and flabby. It was shocking to see her short and wide body waddle around the apartment and squeeze through doors. She was 515 pounds, now.

Perhaps the biggest shock was that Aleksandra was cataloguing this all from the start. She had been tracking Zoey's weightgain throughout the year, taking photos and recording video from secret cameras in the apartment, and hosting it all on a private paysite. It was apparently very lucrative. It helped to explain how she could afford all that food, and shed some light on her motives.

Everybody felt comfortable with it and with themselves, though. No one forced Aleksandra to stop. If anything, the site updates ramped up. Candid videos were still a popular item, but now with co-operation, a whole range of photoshoots and videos were shot. The site collected a tidy sum, more than enough to feed the growing girls, with enough left over that they lived comfortably - at least in terms of college students.

Next school year, when the Secret Stuffing Society began meeting again, was going to be epic.


*THE END*


----------



## kuopiofi

Yum...:eat2:

Any plans for the next epic?


----------



## oburst67

This has been the best story I've ever read!


----------



## pendulous

That was great


----------



## The Shredder

Excellent story man, ah yes guhbone has become a name in lights up there with observer and id. Well done :bow:


----------



## user 29363

dude you have to get this published or something. some body should start a secret stuffing society. whos from nc


----------



## guhbone

The Shredder said:


> Excellent story man, ah yes guhbone has become a name in lights up there with observer and id. Well done :bow:



I wouldn't go that far... but thanks! And who publishes these kinds of stories, anyway? I like my anonymity.


----------



## OnlineFeeder

I LOVE THIS STORY!
Good stuff man!


----------



## Ravens-son

Loved it, just as I've loved almost all your stories (I haven't read the 190 one, I prefer much larger gains in fiction). Hope you return to this world again sometime, show another initiate into the stuffing society.


----------

